# Omega F300 "D" Type



## johndozier (Mar 2, 2008)

I just acquired one (for less than $300). Case and bracelet appear to be in good shape. We shall see if it runs and if not I have several good donors. I would like to know just how rare these are? I see them up for sale only rarely. I note that Silver Hawk has apparently acquired one from this bulletin board. I wanted to go for it but he beat me to it. Congrats all around. Regards John Dozier


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

johndozier said:


> I note that Silver Hawk has apparently acquired one from this bulletin board.


Not for me sadly...bought for a friend.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

I am not sure exactly how scarce they are. Certainly I have only handled 2 since 2005 and seen perhaps 3 up for sale. Apart from some of the solid gold f300s I would say they are one of the rarest Omega hummers.

Mine is absolutely my best dress watch and blows anything else I have out of the water when I need a really classy piece to wear with a suit. They are real eye catchers and the build quality is Omega at the top of its game, damn comfy too.










Enjoy it as I am sure you will (although I said that to JonW when he got one but he never bonded with his, takes allsorts eh?  )

cheers

Andy


----------



## johndozier (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I wll keep you all posted on the outcome. Thanks again. John Dozier


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

I think you got a bargain at under $300. Here's mine:





































I paid over $700 for mine (and was delighted to do so), in excellent condition, with original band, inner and outer boxes, and NOS movement.


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

I saw this one but was afraid of the not running bit...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I must be one of the few to not bond with one of these... ahh well... it does indeed take all sorts


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

They're lovely watches and they're indeed very accurate. The 'D' shape though makes it a strange watch for me to wear as I wear on the right arm and it's really suited to the left. However, still a cracking piece, hope yours turns out to be working well.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

I've always liked the D shape but as a lefty the asymmetrical case is a feature lost on me and I fear it wouldn't be very comfy on my right wrist.

Top catch though all the same, well done.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## johndozier (Mar 2, 2008)

Having several 'Humming" donors, I was not worried about its potential non-running conditon. More concerned with cosmetics which appear to be good. Thanks for the replies folks.


----------

